
The Rise and Fall of the Blog (2017) - dredmorbius
https://daily.jstor.org/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-blog/
======
jrnichols
It still feels like social media, facebook especially, took away a lot of blog
traffic. At the same time, social media took away a lot of traffic from
traditional forums. Add the reality that not everyone was making as much money
as they thought, prolific spammers, blog content thieves, and the continued
rise of mobile web traffic, and you have a lot of abandoned blogs.

Blogging takes creativity and a lot of time, more so than many people
realized. I tried to do it when I was under-employed. Getting traffic was very
difficult, and ad revenue was nowhere to be found.

